# Diaw for Air



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5372405



> *The Suns, according to the Republic, have agreed to send guard Leandro Barbosa and forward Dwayne Jones to the Raptors for Turkoglu, who badly wants a move after a rough first season with Atlanta. The Raptors then **plan to use the trade exception it created in their Chris Bosh sign-and-trade deal with Miami to acquire Boris Diaw from Charlotte, with Jones heading to the Bobcats.*


Makes us really thin next year, but it seems pretty clearly to be a 2011 plan. I don't feel like doing the math, but as things stand now we'd have a very large amount of cap space after this season, enough to sign two Max free agents I believe. Unfortunately those guys probably aren't going to be there. Hopefully Michael Jordan is tampering his ass off with Chris Paul right now...He'd be the only if he isn't.

Diaw did well with us when he was given a lot of playmaking responsibility, but was pretty near useless after we got SJax. We're going to suck next year obviously...but Diaw had a 2011 player option that is now Toronto's problem.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Theres report that Calderon is included in the deal.

Calderon + TPE 
for
Chandler + Diaw


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're a bunch of ****ing idiots if we do that trade. Calderon is owed 30 million bucks and he's not even an average point guard. Chandler sucks 90% of the time, but his ass expires. We could have given Raymond 30 million and he could have been even a little more mediocre than Calderon.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

^You've obviously have never seen Calderon play. Sure he's weak on defense but he tries his absolute hardest 100% of the time no matter what. He never complained once when he had to sit on the bench for a bit when he was battling with TJ Ford and Jarret Jack. Calderon is one of the few great guys in the NBA. You can just tell how much he loves to play. He may be a little overpaid but your getting a solid player. You guys desperately need to replace Felton and Calderon is a pretty solid replacement if he can stay healthy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've seen Calderon plenty. He's mediocre at everything he doesn't totally suck at. He can't create anything and unless we run an offense that creates open jumpshots he'll average about 3 assists per game. The only thing he's any good at is waiting for a shooter to work his way open and passing him the ball. I can do that.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

3 assists per game? You kiddin me? His assist-turnover ratio is off the charts and is one of the highest in the league. He's automatic at the free throw line, works his ass off, very very very positive attitude, not afraid to take it to the rim, solid 3-point shooter and a play maker. You got a solid player..you'll see.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Let's ask a few questions here. 

1) Who would now be the highest paid player on the bobcats?

2) Is Jose Calderon better than Steve Blake?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

MJ actually listens to me for once in his life...It would have been great to get rid of Boris if we were going to use the capspace wisely. Rest of this trade was moronic for us.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Calderon is a poor man Steve Nash.

He has great 3pt range, very good passer and despite what you say, can create for others. He, like Nash, can't defend.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Enjoy


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Definitely one of the better moves that MJ has made although it was quite unethical to pull out a deal after both parties made announcements to the players.

I still can't quite grasp what the Bobcats are trying to do in the long run. If they're trying to win with the Wallace/Jackson core they're not making the necessary moves to improve the roster. If they're trying to shed salary in order to add FA next year I don't know why they just traded Chandler's expiring Dampier's expiring + Carroll's 3 yr contract.


----------

